# Tips on drilling holes for dowels so boards align?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 6" x 6' maple board. I'm going to cut it in half and then I'd like to use some dowels with glue to make one 12" x 3'. The problem I'm having is how to make the holes for the dowels align perfectly so when the boards go together they align perfectly? 

Any tips or tricks on how to do this?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is what "Doweling jigs" and "Dowel points" are for. Use the jig to put holes in one board, insert the points and slide the boards together to mark the second board and then drill those holes.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You don't even need the drill points. Just use the drill fixture. If you line-up the fixture with your match sides and drill, the boards will fit perfectly. I've been using these for forty years without points. You can find inexpensive doweling jigs at most home centers, made by General, for about twenty bucks. Nice tool to have in the box.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Many thanks gents! I did some research on dowling jigs, looks like exactly what I need


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

jimtyp 
You can also use a biscut jointer for this. They work great. The jointer cuts a oval slot in the edge of the wood and you glue a biscut in these slots. Maybe you could borrow one.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

when you glue your board together, look at the direction of the end grain. Try to have one board with the end grain curving up and the other board with the end grain curving down. This will help keep your glued together board from bowing.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like dowels would work best, but there is an article in this months Family Handyman magazine about how to properly end glue boards together--just glue and clamps. Check it out.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

In the past, I have used splines cut from hardwood. For 3/4 inch 
boards I would use a spline tha is 1/4 inch thick by 3/4 inch wide. This puts the spline about 3/8 into each board. I had good luck with it. You can cut the grove with a winged router bit or us a table saw, the cut a spline to fit. 
Biscuts pretty much replaced these techniques. The best would probably be a glue joint router bit after jointing the edges.


----------

